# Comics  > Image Comics >  PREVIEW: Rumble #1

## CBR News

Okay, so a scarecrow walks into a bar...and proceeds to wreak havoc across two worlds! After a long absence, Rathraq, Scarecrow Warrior God, is back-and very unhappy. Bad news for his old enemies, yes, but worse news for everybody else! JOHN ARCUDI and JAMES HARREN bring you a modern day action/adventure fantasy thriller where rundown dive bars, undead kitty cats, psycho skinheads, and giant mummies all play a part.  It's Louis C.K. meets Robert E. Howard in a David Fincher universe.


_Full preview here._

----------


## Agent John Bishop

I am very thoroughly sold on this one. Looks like it has the potential to be one of Image's best titles.

----------


## HabUK

Very much looking forward to reading this,  looks ace.

----------


## cc008

This is getting really good reviews... I may have to check this out.

----------


## thewarning

This positively _killed_.

----------


## son of booyah

I was sold on this a while ago, can't wait to read it.

----------


## Prince Disarming

The best thing this book has going for it so far is its atmosphere created by the stunning art. The city is a character unto itself.

----------


## InformationGeek

I got to say, probably one of the better new Image Comics in a long time.  I mean, it wasn't the best thing I read this week and I could have gone with a bit more characterization or maybe even a tiny bit of setup, but it wasn't bad.  The setting is very nice and well established, the dialogue is very engaging and enjoyable to read, it is legitmately creepy in areas, and the artwork, while a bit cartoonish and less detailed in some areas; is rather nice and fits the tone conveyed with the book.  Not bad overall.

I didn't review it (if I did, I say an 8 out of 10), but I did a reaction shot bit for it though.

----------


## thewarning

Yeah, the book really doesn't line up at all with the description in the solicit. "After a long absence, Rathraq, Scarecrow Warrior God, is back-and very unhappy." Oh really?

Also: "It's Louis C.K. meets Robert E. Howard in a David Fincher universe." No. No. No. This is just energetic, fun and with a bundle of attitude. And some _fantastic_, fantastic art.

----------


## InformationGeek

> Yeah, the book really doesn't line up at all with the description in the solicit. "After a long absence, Rathraq, Scarecrow Warrior God, is back-and very unhappy." Oh really?
> 
> Also: "It's Louis C.K. meets Robert E. Howard in a David Fincher universe." No. No. No. This is just energetic, fun and with a bundle of attitude. And some _fantastic_, fantastic art.


I didn't even read the solicit for this book. I walked in completely blind!  I prefer that method since it helps prevent any bias, hype, or what have you from building in my mind.  But yeah, the book doesn't seem to match up with that solicit all that much.

----------

